# Ghrp6



## kristian2161 (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm 17 years old and I want to put on size! I don't want to go fully hard into the steroids! I have been training for 10 months! I was wondering what anyone thought of me starting ghrp6! What do you think of it?? Thanks


----------



## dave 236 (Jun 26, 2010)

That a boy.Don't think about diet,or routine or anything else jump right in to peptides.


----------



## Perdido (Jun 26, 2010)

GHRP 6 is for older adults looking to regain youthful natural hgh production. It will be a waste of time and money for you unless you just want to be hungry all of the time which is a side effect from higher doses.
You'll see far better anabolic results from heavy compound movements and lots of good food at your age. Don't start screwing with your hormones yet.


----------



## JMRQ (Jun 26, 2010)

I jumped right into peptides as help for rehabilitation from a car-accident and it helped me put on size and muscle... Now years later I believe I still have some of that size from it (or am I wrong ??? )


----------



## Built (Jun 27, 2010)

Were you seventeen when you did so, JMRQ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 27, 2010)

rahaas said:


> GHRP 6 is for older adults looking to regain youthful natural hgh production. It will be a waste of time and money for you unless you just want to be hungry all of the time which is a side effect from higher doses.
> You'll see far better anabolic results from heavy compound movements and lots of good food at your age. Don't start screwing with your hormones yet.


 

werd . . a lot of older guys are digging the 'tides . .


----------

